# Belmar, Cape May - heading on down



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hitting the beach near Belmar this afternoon ... charter boat tomorrow, heading to Cape May in the late afternoon ... camping (Depot, West CM), swimming, fishing ... anyone who's down and wants to join up with us (me, my step-brother, brother, and nephew) for some fishing, particularly on Saturday, give me a shout on my cell 610 308-5128.

Ain't much biting, but that doesn't stop us from trying


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good as I am off this weekend. I'll be given ya a call.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Didn't fish much*

Dogg ... we only fished on Sunday late morning as I departed Cape May ... thanks, but hopefully will fish with ya next time ... we're thinking of another NJ outing before the end of the season!


----------

